# Avo24 help



## Jarred (17/7/16)

Hi all 
Absolutely enjoying my new set up(avo24 and a Minikin 1.5) 
However, from time to time I'm battling to get the wicking right. Can anyone please suggest what I can do to get the most flavour, more of a flavour chaser. Should i use a dual or single coil setup? 

I currently have steam engine clapton wire 32/26. As well as bacon bits and coil master cotton. 
Have looked online, some swear by longer wicks into the tank and others by smaller wicks just covering the holes. Sorry I'm still a total noob when it comes to building coils
Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (17/7/16)

I'm a flavor chaser that started with a dual Clapton 26/32 in one of my 24's, but now run dual 3mm 26N80 in two of them and a dual 3mm 24KA1 in the third. All of them are in the .3-.45Ω range, wattage range depending on which joose for massive flavor rich vapor.

Minikin V1.5 & VGOD; Sig 213.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/7/16)

Jarred said:


> Hi all
> Absolutely enjoying my new set up(avo24 and a Minikin 1.5)
> However, from time to time I'm battling to get the wicking right. Can anyone please suggest what I can do to get the most flavour, more of a flavour chaser. Should i use a dual or single coil setup?
> 
> ...


I would suggest sticking with a single coil. I feel as though this tank works best with that. 

In terms of a build the avo works well with pretty much any build you throw at it. I've tried 26g nickel, triple parallel 28g, parallel 26g kanthal and ss.

I find the short wick method works best for me. And when using it in single coil mode, the wicks are saturating as you tilt the mod toward you to vape.

Install your coil on the side which will be facing you as you hold your mod to vape. 

Once you've installed your wick, measure the wick down to the o-rings and then cut it.

With the wicks cut to the length described above, fan them out.

Place your scissors in the middle of the fanned wick and cut across the wick toward the edge of the coil. Here you're trying to make the ends narrower, but still keep the volume of cotton at the center of the wick. 

Then tuck the wicks into the juice holes and you're good to go. Just make sure the wicks aren't constricted in the juice holes.

Hope that helps 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/7/16)

Hows it going @Jarred
I too battled with my avo 24 initially but through this thread i created i got alot of help and have never battled since.
Link below.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/avacodo-24-wicking-help-needed.t23292/#post-371491

Theres a couple of pics and you tube vids on that thread that might also help.

Sweet bud and happy vaping


----------



## Rafique (18/7/16)

Jarred said:


> Hi all
> Absolutely enjoying my new set up(avo24 and a Minikin 1.5)
> However, from time to time I'm battling to get the wicking right. Can anyone please suggest what I can do to get the most flavour, more of a flavour chaser. Should i use a dual or single coil setup?
> 
> ...




How's it, 

The avocado 24 is a very good tank.

I run 26 gauge dual setup 7 wraps around a 2.5 mm. 

My wicks are tight in the coils and have the running till the bottom almost touching the Base. I have fluffed out the ends and twisted it. I don't have any dry hits. I know they say to leave air pockets down the wick wholes but mine works well with or without them. Running at 42watts.

Hope this helps.


----------

